# Prada in Action



## lcutli1

Hi all, do we have already have a Prada in action thread for us to post whatever Prada we are wearing out and about???

I just came here to post pics of the new Prada summer dress I bought and wrot last when's, but I couldn't find an action thread to post it in!


----------



## anasanfran

I am a Prada newbie and I would love to know this answer also!!!! Every forum is different and so far I've got the LV and Gucci down to a science and hopefully Prada will be next. Anyone know this answer?? Anyone????


----------



## electrickelly

Prada vela, all loaded up and ready to go.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I’m all game for this Prada in action thread!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

lcutli1 said:


> Hi all, do we have already have a Prada in action thread for us to post whatever Prada we are wearing out and about???
> 
> I just came here to post pics of the new Prada summer dress I bought and wrot last when's, but I couldn't find an action thread to post it in!



Show us your lovely Prada dress.


----------



## lcutli1

@anasanfran @Johnpauliegal Okay, we'll make this the Prada Action thread then!

Here is the blue Prada dress I bought this summer and wore to a friend's wedding 

I adore this dress - I think it's such a gem! When I first saw it I fell in love, but couldn't initially justify the purchase, since I wasn't sure when I'd wear it. Then I got invited to a wedding and used that as justification . I hope I will wear it again and again in the years to come!

(I just realized my first post above has terrible incoherent typos -- whoopsie! Sorry about that!)


----------



## lcutli1

electrickelly said:


> Prada vela, all loaded up and ready to go.



Thank you for kicking us off!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

lcutli1 said:


> @anasanfran @Johnpauliegal Okay, we'll make this the Prada Action thread then!
> 
> Here is the blue Prada dress I bought this summer and wore to a friend's wedding
> 
> I adore this dress - I think it's such a gem! When I first saw it I fell in love, but couldn't initially justify the purchase, since I wasn't sure when I'd wear it. Then I got invited to a wedding and used that as justification . I hope I will wear it again and again in the years to come!
> 
> (I just realized my first post above has terrible incoherent typos -- whoopsie! Sorry about that!)


Sweetheart you look beautiful!! 
(I don't own any Prada clothing!)  I love it! Beautiful dress!


----------



## lcutli1

Johnpauliegal said:


> Sweetheart you look beautiful!!
> (I don't own any Prada clothing!)  I love it! Beautiful dress!



Thank you so much! This was my first Prada purchase, actually!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Prada (spotted) in action. Do you have a thread for these?


----------



## hpzapper

So Italian Roman empire love the pleats.


----------



## Prada Psycho

2011: Out for a stroll on the beach with my girls.






2018 Chilling with DH at Christmas in Southport.






2010:  Headed up into the skies in the Carolina Belle biplane (If you've seen _Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood_, this is the plane in the movie). The gent next to me is the pilot Jim Banky.

Also wearing a Prada belt, Hermes scarf and my LV Dahlia sunnies.


----------



## Dextersmom

My new Prada tote on its first day out.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

My Prada bag happens to be my very first luxury purchase ever, and has quite a unique story behind her

I bought this bag about 5 or 6 years ago from the pre-loved marked. At that point I did not own any luxury/designer items as I mentioned, and wasn’t really into it either so I got this bag for a really cheap price while being totally uncritical of it’s authenticity. It didn’t come with anything besides a authenticity card (that wasn’t stamped or anything, just had the model# and colour code) and a Prada dust bag, so I actually bought it believing it was fake at that time

About 6-12 months later I started to get interested in authentic designer items, and this bag got stuffed away in my closet and forgotten while I started to grow my collection of authentic luxury/designer goods instead.. It wasn’t until earlier this month(!) I suddenly remembered her and started to wonder whether she was authentic or not, so I got her out and sent pictures to Authenticate4U to get it evaluated. And to my big surprise, she was confirmed authentic!! So while being the oldest bag in my collection, she’s still the most recent member of it!
This is also the reason why I’ve got no «in action» photos of her yet, but here’s the only «modeling pic» I’ve got with her so far


----------



## dotty8

Dextersmom said:


> My new Prada tote on its first day out.



Lovely... looks like something I would buy


----------



## Dextersmom

dotty8 said:


> Lovely... looks like something I would buy


Thank you.


----------



## curlsandacamera

I can’t believe this thread is so quiet. My contribution...
My beloved belt bag that also came with a chain strap, so I wear it as a crossbody as well.


----------



## IntheOcean

Running errands today with this squishy beauty


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Love my Cahier ( Marc Jacobs strap)!


----------



## IntheOcean

FrenchBulldog said:


> Love my Cahier ( Marc Jacobs strap)!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542152


That strap goes lovely with the Cahier!


----------



## dotty8

My grey Galleria bag is still very practical and holds a lot


----------



## dotty8

One more action shot of my navy Prada nylon tote


----------



## Leo the Lion

Still obsessed with this sparkly cutie!


----------



## 305keepitlive

My beautiful 2005 Crystal RE-EDITION. Directly from the Galleria boutique in Milan!


----------



## HeartHermes




----------



## Litsa

New sneakers


----------



## 305keepitlive




----------



## Litsa

New wheel sneakers


----------



## victoroliveira

In a full Prada look for their mens fashion show last month in Milan


----------



## dotty8

Waiting at the at the cash desk at Miu miu


----------



## purselovah91

305keepitlive said:


> View attachment 5441471
> View attachment 5441471


ooo those sunglasses are dope! where are they from?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Enjoying a delicious dinner while we’re still in Venice. Just bought this case at the boutique here in Venice yesterday.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Brought this old backpack to Europe with us. I bought it brand new in 1998. It used to be my daughter’s diaper bag (she’s 22 now). A lot of years left in it.


----------



## baglici0us

Prada Fairy


----------



## jaskg144




----------



## Pop Art Suzy

jaskg144 said:


> View attachment 5591412


I love this bag! I love the leather. It looks distressed which reminds me of those old bomber jackets from years ago. Beautiful bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

jaskg144 said:


> View attachment 5591412


So many beautiful details on this bag!


----------



## dotty8

My Prada wallet and coin purse, together with nylon cosmetic bags


----------

